# Ride the Rockies route for 2012



## MerlinAma

I didn't think the route had been announced.

Today I found this article which gives some insight as to part of it:

Larimer County considers exemption for leg of Ride the Rockies - Loveland Reporter-Herald

Do you think someone slipped up and gave it away?


----------



## godot

This was up on the Coloradoan site earlier this week. 

I don't think it's so much a "slip" as public notice about the hearing on whether or not to grant a road use waiver. If the organizers of RtR were more focused on secrecy over using these particular roads, they could have easily kept it out of the news.

The part about going through RMNP seems an unnecessary addition to the story.

I think the 30 day rule is very fair for this stretch of road. It gets a lot of bicycle traffic on a normal summer weekend, and the big organized rides tend to clog it up pretty well. Lots of bikes riding badly mixing with the boat towing crowd on narrow, winding roads is not a great combination.


----------



## armadillo

Based on a finish in Ft. Collins...any guesstimates as per start location and route?


----------



## godot

No clue on ride start.

Last day - Estes to Ft Collins
2nd to last day - Granby(?) over Trail Ridge to Estes seems reasonable.
3rd to last day - my best guess would be Copper Mtn/Frisco to Granby.

(I'm not even sure why I'm guessing on this, I'm not doing the ride....)


----------



## Rokh On

Yes, It has been alleged someone let it slip. Apparently this was a genuine slip and not media hocus pocus. I doubt they wanted it to leak. Doesn't it cost $40 to go to the party at Blake Street Tavern when they announce the route?

Trail Ridge is certainly the big speculation and it is expected RtR will get it this year. BTC got it last year.


----------



## VoodooCadillac

godot said:


> No clue on ride start.
> 
> Last day - Estes to Ft Collins
> 2nd to last day - Granby(?) over Trail Ridge to Estes seems reasonable.
> 3rd to last day - my best guess would be Copper Mtn/Frisco to Granby.
> 
> (I'm not even sure why I'm guessing on this, I'm not doing the ride....)



One of the articles in the Colorodoan mentioned a Gunnison start (Ride The Rockies tour looking to finish in Fort Collins | The Coloradoan | coloradoan.com)
So do some more serious guess work, you could see:

1 - Gunnison > Hotchkiss
2 - Hotchkiss > Glenwood Springs
3 - Glenwood Springs > Copper
4 - Copper > Granby (this could be done via Ute Pass - which would be cool)
5 - Granby > Estes Park
6 - Estes Park > Fort Collins (Horsetooth)

Weird because last year started in Crested Butte.


----------



## armadillo

Thanks for the educated guesses and links to the article's in the Coloradoan. (my first and only paper route was delivering the Coloradaon) Gunnison start sounds good, a bit surprised as well since they rode from/through CB last year. But it makes sense as per central part of the state. 
We'll know more in a few weeks.
Hope to get in...will be my first RtR.


----------



## VoodooCadillac

Brief update:

http://http://www.coloradoan.com/article/20120122/NEWS01/120121023/Ride-Rockies-hopes-settle-route-Fort-Collins?odyssey=mod|newswell|text|FRONTPAGE|p

Definitely finishing in Fort Collins (at O'Dells) - just a matter of how exactly to get there!


----------



## VoodooCadillac

You heard it here first! Excellent final day.

Larimer County Commissioners give Ride the Rockies green light - Loveland Reporter-Herald


----------



## armadillo

Nice! Thanks for the updates.
Hope I get in.


----------



## jon.moab

Looks like an awesome route!


----------



## Italia

*Host Cities*

RTR 2012:

Gunnison
Hotchkiss
Carbondale
Leadville
Granby
Estes Park
Ft. Collins

Without a doubt, a terrific RTR route!


----------



## MerlinAma

Gunnison - Hotchkiss =beautiful ride. 
Carbondale? Wonder why not go on to Glenwood Springs on bike path.
Leadville - Granby thru Kremmling or Winter Park?
I agree. Great route.


----------



## Phyre

*Any ladies wanna join me for RTR?*

For a 40+ lady, I can keep a fairly good pace. I would love to do RTR with one or two other ladies. I don't know anyone else who likes to ride as much as I do, so I usually go it alone. I also want to do some training at high altitude this spring/summer/fall. Let me know soon if you are interested in RTR.


----------

